# Does stain go bad sitting on a shelf?



## Bryank930 (Nov 30, 2015)

So I bought a bunch of different Cabot stains on clearance at a local store for like $2-3 per quart-sized can! I get home to try one (colonial maple) and while stirring it, there's like an inch or more of stuff that settled out to the bottom that I can't seem to get back into solution. I've stirred it vigorously for about 2 minutes and when I pull my stir stick out, I can see chunks in the liquid.

Can this be saved, or should I return it?

Edit: Everything I bought were new, unopened cans.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

How hard is the stuff on the bottom? Usually when stain goes bad it has been opened and some used. Stain can go bad however two minutes may not be enough stirring. I just don't have experience with that brand of stain. Minwax stain when it separates it's gone. Sherwin Williams stain can separate and you can usually bring it back. Sometimes you have to stir it a couple minutes several times during the day before it will become usable. Oil stains have a binder, linseed oil or tung oil that can go to the bottom of the can and harden. Once it hardens it's done.

You might take one of the cans back to the store where you bought it and ask them to put it on the shaker. If anything would help it that would be it.


----------



## Bryank930 (Nov 30, 2015)

It wasn't too hard, but definitely gave some resistance. The color did lighten up after stirring for a while, It was nearly black when I opened the can. So I'm sure some of it mixed back in.


----------



## Bryank930 (Nov 30, 2015)

I sent an email to the company about it. I'll reply back with what they have to say.

Oh, turns out Cabot stains are made by Valspar.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Usually when a stain goes bad you break loose chunks of the solids of a stain that never stirs in. It sounds like yours is salvageable.


----------



## Bryank930 (Nov 30, 2015)

So I contacted the manufacturer, they're not sure if the stain is bad or not, but they're issuing me a refund for it anyway. The rep said the stuff at the bottom may or may not mix back in, lol. I'll try a paint mixer on low-speed in my drill and see what happens.

Either way, I'm getting my $3 back lol.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Well, if it seems that the stain is wrecked, you might as well play with it for fun. I'd ask at the hardware store if they could use their oscillating paint mixer for a couple bucks = see what you get.


----------



## Bryank930 (Nov 30, 2015)

Robson Valley said:


> Well, if it seems that the stain is wrecked, you might as well play with it for fun. I'd ask at the hardware store if they could use their oscillating paint mixer for a couple bucks = see what you get.


If the drill thing doesn't work, I'll try that. Nothing to lose at this point.


----------

